# Its getting WORSE! Car STALLS at standstill when warmed up, does same when restarted!



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am very worried, To follow up my last post: It is getting worse.. What could be some possible causes of the "sputtering" sound when I step on the gas, then it stalls... then after 5 or 10 minutes, good for about another 20? PS: my engine is very hot, but the temp gauge says it is halfway.. Please suggest some possibilitles! Thank you.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I had a Chrysler Daytona that did the same thing. It was good until it got hot, then started to sputter and stall when I came to a stop. It turned out to be a problem with the MAP sensor. As long as I was moving at a decent speed it was OK.

It could also be a vacuum leak or a faulty throttle position sensor, oxygen sensor, dirty fuel injectors, or low fuel pressure to the injectors which would be a bad fuel pump.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Fuel pumps can act up when hot.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

*UPDATE! JULY 17, 2008: CAR IS FOR SALE. ASKING $600, NEGOTIABLE. JERSEY CITY AND AREA*

UPDATE! JULY 17, 2008: CAR IS FOR SALE. ASKING $600, NEGOTIABLE. JERSEY CITY AND AREA - Nothing wrong with it, just same problems and suspects as described. 
BODY: = "100%;" Paint somewhat faded, but all there... Cosmetically an A, NO Dents.
MECHANICAL = B. 
MOST MAJOR PROBLEM: Car is 5-speed manual transmisison... Only gears R, N, 1, 2, and 3 work. 4 and 5 do not work AT ALL. Car works PERFECT, in this condition.
1986 Nissan Standa Red/Burgundy 4-door Cloth No Radio177,000 Miles Oil Changes with Valvoline maxLife10W-30 Synthetic Blend... Contact on board, I have decided to sell it, anyone in Northern NJ or southern NY act fast! 
Thank You.


----------

